# Hitchhiking with electric scooter



## Jackie 4321 (Nov 23, 2020)

Was wondering if it be helpful or pain taking folding electric scooter hitchhiking


----------



## Romanriff (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't know how electric scooters work but do you need to find places to charge it? Does the charge last long? A lot of the rides I get, I usually have to hustle in the car because we're on a busy on-ramp and I don't know if you could stuff a heavy scooter in a car. If you're really trying to get somewhere via the interstates, you'll usually get dropped in places where you don't have to walk very far to the next spot.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 26, 2020)

They are expensive and the range sucks and they are heavy. You're better off traveling with a bike.


----------

